# Some Famous Folks & Their Smokes



## quo155

*I am starting this Thread for the use of adding photos of some famous folks that like to smoke...cigars! I will begin this with a few, below. If you have a photo(s) of someone famous, smoking a cigar...please share it here...*

*None other than "Elvis Presley"!*










*George Burns*










*Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys*










*Sir Winston Churchill*










*And most importantly, most notable, me! lmao!*


----------



## Oldmso54

Damn & I just saw a pic of someone smoking a cigar & can't remember where it was - will have to crank the old brain up....


----------



## smelvis




----------



## jeepthing

Ron White










Chad Ochocinco










Demi Moore


----------



## quo155

*Larry Bird*


----------



## quo155

*Awesome posts...thank you for each one!*

*I am trying to find shots of folks that most may have not known ever smoked a cigar to begin with...as well as the many "favorites" of our time.*

*Anyone...bring them on!*


----------



## RedZeppelin

There's one famous comedian you're missing. Hmmm, let me think.


----------



## quo155

*Actor-comedian Al Lewis, who played Grandpa on the famed 1960s sitcom "The Munsters"*










*Carroll O Connor*










*Robert De Niro*










*Paul Newman*


----------



## RedZeppelin




----------



## quo155

RedZeppelin said:


>


*Great add of Mark Twain!*


----------



## quo155

RedZeppelin said:


> There's one famous comedian you're missing. Hmmm, let me think.


*None other than Groucho Marx*


----------



## RedZeppelin

quo155 said:


> *None other than Groucho Marx*


:thumb:


----------



## carpenter

Apparently Steven Tyler has a love affair with cigars


----------



## RedZeppelin

Too soon?


----------



## simplechords

Oh paul! Lol


----------



## mturnmm

Michael Jordan!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Damn Paul! Ya think?!?! :lol:






I appreciate it... But I have a sick sense of humor, so... Red flag there. :tongue1:


----------



## chewwy26

TOO SOON now that is hilarious 
thanks for the laugh paul


----------



## Zogg

quo155 said:


> *I am starting this Thread for the use of adding photos of some famous folks that like to smoke...cigars! I will begin this with a few, below. If you have a photo(s) of someone famous, smoking a cigar...please share it here...*
> 
> -lots of pics edited out by me to save space-


dude you look like Winston Churchill!


----------



## eljimmy

George Lopez. Check this out from CA

Comedian George Lopez loves cigars- so much so that he has more than *1,500* in humidors scattered around Los Angeles: at home, at a couple of cigar clubs, in his dressing room, at his golf club.

Thats a lot of cigars.

(will add a pic later.)


----------



## E Dogg

yeah, it might be a lot, but he aint got nothing compared to shuckins or smelvis (and probably others on this site)...


----------



## ShawnBC

Leo:










Kanye:










McConnaughey:


----------



## veteranvmb

The coolest of them all. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## quo155

Zogg said:


> dude you look like Winston Churchill!


Now, that made me laugh!

But then, I looked at my pic under his...hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## quo155

eljimmy said:


> George Lopez. Check this out from CA
> 
> Comedian George Lopez loves cigars- so much so that he has more than *1,500* in humidors scattered around Los Angeles: at home, at a couple of cigar clubs, in his dressing room, at his golf club.
> 
> Thats a lot of cigars.
> 
> (will add a pic later.)


*Great add!!!

Here's a pic of the man...*


----------



## quo155

*RedZeppelin...I think I've heard of her! Love it!* :yuck:


----------



## Zogg

I love how kanye's smokin a CC with paparazzi around.

Durrrr



> Too soon?


Who the hell is that?


----------



## quo155

*Orson Welles*










*Jennifer Lopez* :wink:










*Peter Falk* (AKA Columbo)










*Lee Iacocca*


----------



## syrian-cigar




----------



## jimbo1

Who the hell is that?[/QUOTE]

Casey Anthony-she just got away with murder here in Florida....just google her name


----------



## Rays98GoVols

mturnmm said:


> Michael Jordan!


I remeber in an interview he said that his favorite cigar and smoking time was on the way from his house to a game or practice in his car. He would smoke a Cuban Montecristo #2.


----------



## bcannon87

John F Kennedy









Dennis Hopper


----------



## Boudreaux

Very nice pics everyone... I haven't seen hardly any of them...


----------



## fivespdcat

Come on guys, let's not forget some of the greats:



















before New York sucked....

Not really smoking:


----------



## quo155

fivespdcat said:


> Come on guys, let's not forget some of the greats:


Great ones...and absolutly...let's not forget anyone...however I am shooting more for folks that we never knew smoked cigars...kind of a challenge to me!


----------



## crburchett

Ron Perlman










As Hellboy


----------



## Zogg

jimbo1 said:


> Who the hell is that?


Casey Anthony-she just got away with murder here in Florida....just google her name[/QUOTE]

huh. yeah looked it up. i don't follow "smainstream" news, it's so horrible. in every way (perfect example is the British fiasco going on right now)

looks like the group who organized a search party and stuff is suing her 100K for making them search and waste resources when she knew they wouldnt find anything..

I deal with enough tragedy in normal life, in fact i almost watch no news at all, to be honest. I listen to my local NPR station though a lot


----------



## Oldmso54

Shorty Rossi from "Pit Boss" on Animal Planet (rescues pit bulls)










10% of the Shorty Diesel cigar purchase goes to his charity for the pit bull rescue


----------



## quo155

*Mike Ditka*









*John Candy*









*President Ronald Regan*


----------



## BigBenny




----------



## quo155

*Rush Limbaugh*










*Miguel Angel Jimenez* _PGA Golfer_










*Michael Sylvester Gardenzio Stallone*










*Robin Leach*










*Tom & Jerry*










*Fiorello La Guardia* _The New York mayor known for fighting corruption and organized crime generally left his cigar band on while smoking_


----------



## KcJason1

Dennis Rodman @ The Outlaw










The Legendary Bill Clinton










Cosby










Cigar Guy










WINNING!!!










Danny Devito










Arnold


----------



## bcannon87

http://a1.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/80/764c82208c16802230c43b6266334da2/l.jpg
Mr. Cage


----------

